# after a few days driving this is a joke in terms of money



## rockyboy9999 (Nov 3, 2014)

with the insurance risk and all the cancelled calls and all the driving around i am done.....terrible money


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to the club. Yep that sums it up. Add to the list : unfair rating system. Unrealistic pax exexpectation. 
Fast depreciation of the car
My way or the highway Uber attitude


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

rockyboy9999 said:


> with the insurance risk and all the cancelled calls and all the driving around i am done.....terrible money


Its great that you have seen the light early. Now you can tell everyone what a shit system uber is. Refer people to this forum, drivers riders anyone just so they can see what uber truly is. The more people who are aware of ubers treatment of drivers the better. Also please encourage people to tip drivers. At least you can say you had a crack at it


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


THE NEXT SCAM TRAILER TRAVIE COMES UP WITH oops


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Travie when he was just a lil' kiddie....


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


Hi Syd, we will probably sit around and post about the good old uber days


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

It's not about the pay...it's about helping your fellow citizen...it's like working for non-profit or an internship that never becomes a real paying job!


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> It's not about the pay...it's about helping your fellow citizen...it's like working for non-profit or an internship that never becomes a real paying job!


LOL..true. All about getting some 20-30 year old to a bar/club for a very cheap fare so they can imbibe on $10-$14 cocktails!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber and it's venture capital boys don't care about you, you don't exist. 

techcrunch.com/2014/11/08/uber-mo-money/


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

I dont blame u dude. i drive in dallas and after gas and mileage im getting about 70 cents a mile. when it goes yellow to orange..i sit on the screen and watch the newbies flock to it like little airplanes at pearl harbor. then it goes yellow and normal and i giggle. uber is a smart company ..they are in control of the uber x masses


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> It's not about the pay...it's about helping your fellow citizen...it's like working for non-profit or an internship that never becomes a real paying job!


Yeah indeed. In fact Uber is doing this concept in China, and it s called Uber People.
Coming soon to a city near you...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I drove 2 guys 1.5 miles for free last night. I had just cancelled on them because they had a bad pin drop, but they found me anyway... just too late.

So I asked where they were going, they told me and I said, get in, I will take you there on the house.

They could not believe my generosity, driving these two strangers down the street 1.5 miles was like I had just saved them from a burning building.

I told them Uber would have paid me $2.40 for that trip, so to me it was no big deal. The offered me some weed which I declined and off they went.

It feels better to drive for free than to get paid a minimum fare. More like charity than being ass raped.


----------



## PingPong (Oct 13, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> LOL..true. All about getting some 20-30 year old to a bar/club for a very cheap fare so they can imbibe on $10-$14 cocktails!


 yep then tip the bartender generously for mixing the drinks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


They have already ****ed themselves out of business when any half ass fool on the street driver can run the math in one or two days and RIGHTFULLY say...

**** this baloney.

Stick a fork in this pig.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Yeah indeed. In fact Uber is doing this concept in China, and it s called Uber People.
> Coming soon to a city near you...


Ironically, China has an Uber amount of people...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

PingPong said:


> yep then tip the bartender generously for mixing the drinks.


And don't tip the Uber that got your drunk ass home safely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Welcome to the club. Yep that sums it up. Add to the list : unfair rating system. Unrealistic pax exexpectation.
> Fast depreciation of the car
> My way or the highway Uber attitude


Add to List: driver saturation, nasty emails over acceptance rate, too many cancellations with no compensation after driver acceptance and minutes and miles going to pick them up, not being given info we need to manage our business like the daily invoice in CSV, being able to see our ratings daily....wow, why????


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey whatever happened to those daily reports by specified range


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

im doing ok, what non of you understand is uber as a corporation is no worse then any other place you will work, at least with uber, I do what I want when I want, I don't know about you but that's worth something to me. Ive been driving for only a week and am happy with the money, its just not stable. still if someone is willing to work 9pm-3am, you can make 300$ a week before fri and sat rush even start. I don't even try to calculate hr wages or costs, I simply do what I do, then at the end of the week ive got a surplus, then again I live on the cheep! LOL ive got 327 on the books and its only thurs. I stillo have go drive tonight and fri-sat-sun- geez im lookin at 600-700 by weeks end, I can live on that just fine! I should mention the wife if the corporate monkey, im the second income, I have that luxury!


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

@johny its a good gig. ur pretty new..but it used to be alot better. have fun ubering..drive safe. ur mind will sharpen up as money dries up and ur area gets flooded with drivers. hustle it all while u can


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys i havent driven yet, but remember the great thing about uber is you are your own boss and you can feed your family in a tough economy. im sure after expenses most uber drivers are making at least 15 an hour. if you only average 8 to 10 than you need to go to a trade school. if you are 100 short on your rent you can drive one night to pick up the money. that is a huge benefit that uber provides. hopefully when i ride in vegas next year, i will close some deals with a strip club or 2 and get 20 to 50 a head like the cabs get. if i can score that, i will make a very good income for part time.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

And still they stay.


scrurbscrud said:


> They have already ****ed themselves out of business when any half ass fool on the street driver can run the math in one or two days and RIGHTFULLY say...
> 
> **** this baloney.
> 
> Stick a fork in this pig.


nd


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

evboy said:


> Guys i havent driven yet, but remember the great thing about uber is you are your own boss and you can feed your family in a tough economy. im sure after expenses most uber drivers are making at least 15 an hour. if you only average 8 to 10 than you need to go to a trade school. if you are 100 short on your rent you can drive one night to pick up the money. that is a huge benefit that uber provides. hopefully when i ride in vegas next year, i will close some deals with a strip club or 2 and get 20 to 50 a head like the cabs get. if i can score that, i will make a very good income for part time.


You are indeed your own boss. But you are also on the hook for a lot of expenses to keep you in the street. I've met some who were devastated merely by a $1000 deductible, for covered accidents. Cause an accident ... Your injuries, your vehicle damages...all on you. Make sure you protect yourself and have a fallback plan.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds like Travis talkinnnnnnn


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

When Uber starts billing me for driving for them then I will find another gig! I like I can g i out when U want too. But dang it these rates suck! Raise the rates and add a option on the app. To add a tip.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

pengduck said:


> And don't tip the Uber that got your drunk ass home safely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Funny, a couple of weeks ago two inebriated guys tipped me and I asked to confirm if they were sure and the guy's response was 'of course, you got us home safely!'


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> im doing ok, what non of you understand is uber as a corporation is no worse then any other place you will work, at least with uber, I do what I want when I want, I don't know about you but that's worth something to me. Ive been driving for only a week and am happy with the money, its just not stable. still if someone is willing to work 9pm-3am, you can make 300$ a week before fri and sat rush even start. I don't even try to calculate hr wages or costs, I simply do what I do, then at the end of the week ive got a surplus, then again I live on the cheep! LOL ive got 327 on the books and its only thurs. I stillo have go drive tonight and fri-sat-sun- geez im lookin at 600-700 by weeks end, I can live on that just fine! I should mention the wife if the corporate monkey, im the second income, I have that luxury!


So what is your net income "after your car expenses, and wear and tear on the car" , not gross. And let us know what the end results were after you got in a wreck using your car as a business, I am sure you're insurance company is OK with that


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


Will talk about the next pimp in charge


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I drove 2 guys 1.5 miles for free last night. I had just cancelled on them because they had a bad pin drop, but they found me anyway... just too late.
> 
> So I asked where they were going, they told me and I said, get in, I will take you there on the house.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna start driving for weed.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

evboy said:


> Guys i havent driven yet, but remember the great thing about uber is you are your own boss and you can feed your family in a tough economy. im sure after expenses most uber drivers are making at least 15 an hour. if you only average 8 to 10 than you need to go to a trade school. if you are 100 short on your rent you can drive one night to pick up the money. that is a huge benefit that uber provides. hopefully when i ride in vegas next year, i will close some deals with a strip club or 2 and get 20 to 50 a head like the cabs get. if i can score that, i will make a very good income for part time.


yeah, thats great man! Let us know how you go when you've been driving for a week or two yeah?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, right you're in las vegas, sure hope you dont get your car seized, that would be a real, like, bummer.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> im doing ok, what non of you understand is uber as a corporation is no worse then any other place you will work, at least with uber, I do what I want when I want, I don't know about you but that's worth something to me. Ive been driving for only a week and am happy with the money, its just not stable. still if someone is willing to work 9pm-3am, you can make 300$ a week before fri and sat rush even start. I don't even try to calculate hr wages or costs, I simply do what I do, then at the end of the week ive got a surplus, then again I live on the cheep! LOL ive got 327 on the books and its only thurs. I stillo have go drive tonight and fri-sat-sun- geez im lookin at 600-700 by weeks end, I can live on that just fine! I should mention the wife if the corporate monkey, im the second income, I have that luxury!


You've been driving a week. Please check in after a month or two. I'll bet that eventually self respect will kick in, even though your income is the play money in your household. For me, the lying that I've heard from Uber really started to get to me which became my personal breaking point.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder what we will all talk about if/when Uber finally shuts down?


We talk about obamacare and other stuff


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> im doing ok, what non of you understand is uber as a corporation is no worse then any other place you will work, at least with uber, I do what I want when I want, I don't know about you but that's worth something to me. Ive been driving for only a week and am happy with the money, its just not stable. still if someone is willing to work 9pm-3am, you can make 300$ a week before fri and sat rush even start. I don't even try to calculate hr wages or costs, I simply do what I do, then at the end of the week ive got a surplus, then again I live on the cheep! LOL ive got 327 on the books and its only thurs. I stillo have go drive tonight and fri-sat-sun- geez im lookin at 600-700 by weeks end, I can live on that just fine! I should mention the wife if the corporate monkey, im the second income, I have that luxury!


Since you don't try to track expenses, there are only two things you know for sure:
1. A large piece (or maybe all) of what you "make" is simply equity that you are taking out of your own car.
2. Uber is doing just fine and loves the fact that you don't know how little you are actually earning.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I HONEST TO GOD do not understand WHY drivers bother for a buck ten a mile. It makes no sense whatsoever.

There is only one way to make any money at that rate. Turn off the damn app until it SURGES. Let the other newbie dumb ****s take the losses.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

evboy said:


> Guys i havent driven yet, but remember the great thing about uber is you are your own boss and you can feed your family in a tough economy. im sure after expenses most uber drivers are making at least 15 an hour. if you only average 8 to 10 than you need to go to a trade school. if you are 100 short on your rent you can drive one night to pick up the money. that is a huge benefit that uber provides. hopefully when i ride in vegas next year, i will close some deals with a strip club or 2 and get 20 to 50 a head like the cabs get. if i can score that, i will make a very good income for part time.


At NV rates for UberX, yeah. If no driver saturation, but it's the high rates that cause saturation, soooo....even with good rates and no fares it can still suck.


----------

